# اعرف القدرة الحصانية الحقيقية ولا تنخدع !



## عمروصلاح (16 أبريل 2011)

هل كثير مننا يعرف ان من أهم المقارنات للسيارة عند شرائك لها و مقارنتها بأخري هو أن تري في الكتالوج و علي موقع الشركة كم القدرة الحصانية لها بال Horse Power

يعني لما تشوف عربية مواصفات موتورها 120 حصان .. يبقي هل هي أقوي من واحدة تانية شركتها قايلة انها 110 مثلا ؟؟؟!!! للأسف لأ !!!! 

و السبب مش بس إن فيه عوامل تانية زي العزم و الأيروديناميكية و كده .. لأ

الموضوع أن فيه شركات بتستغل عدم معرفة الناس بفرق ال Net و gross أو الـ BHP في حساب القدرة الحصانية بالإضافة لظروف القياس نفسها و هي شركات من وجهة نظري .. غير أمينة.

Gross Horse power : هو قدرة الموتور لوحده .. أيوه لوحده .. يعني متوصل بالبنزين و شكرا ( almost as BHP )

Net Horse Power : و دي طريقة القياس الأدق و هي بعد تركيب السيور و الجير بوكس و الباور و المروحة و الشكمان .. يعني القدرة اللي بتوصلك فعلا صافية عند العجل

و هناك شركات ما زالت بتتحايل علي العملاء و هي أمام القانون بريئة لأنها كاتبة gross و حتقول انتوا اللي مش عارفين الفرق .. و هي شركات غالبا تتبع الجانب الأيمن من العالم .. كوري .. صيني .. و ياباني أيضا ! ( بدون تحيز )


نقول أمثلة : ( بس أوعي حد يزعل ) عربيتك ممتازة أحنا بس حنوضح حاجات يمكن تكون كنت مستغرب منها

شركة Toyota. . .بتقيس محترم net( الكورولا مثلا 1600 cc و 105 حصان )بس الجنوب افريقي لأ

شركة Hyundai . . بتقيس محترم net( الالنترا نفس المواصفات تقريبا ) و اتغيرو زي اصحابهم قريب و قالو 122

شركة Mitsubishi بتقيس gross ( اللانسر ال 1600 قالت انها 122 حصان و ماكدبتش . . بس هما 106 net)

شركة Honda. . . كانت بتكتب الاثنين بس دلوقتي Gross ( السيفيك الجديدة قالت انها 125 و هي 107 net لل1600 و قالت 140 لل 1800 و هي 121 Net)

شركة Mazda. . .الحقيقة كان مرفوع عليها قضايافي أمريكا قبل كدة انها بتزود الأرقام و دفعت تعويضات و احترمت نفسها بس ما زالت سمعتها هناك مشكوك فيها

شركة كيـــا .. للأسف مش الشركة لكن الوكيل في مصر هو اللي بيشتغل الناس اللي مش فاهمة عكس سياسة الشركة( السيراتو مش 124 و لا يحزنون هي برضه 124 gross بس 107 Net )

أي شركة أوربية بتقيس بأمانه أعلي من الجانب الأسيوي لأن احترامهم لأدمية و عقلية بني أدم أعلي بكتير و لكن هناك استثنائات احيانا

و الحقيقة لا تقف عند ذلك .. فقياس القدرة الحصانية للسيارة يعتمد علي الضغط الجوي فهناك شركات تبحث عن الظروف النادرة التي تعطي أعلي رقم و تقيس ( مستوي سطح البحر .. خضرة تمد بنسبة أكسجين أعلي..) و هناك شركات محترمة بتقيس عند الظروف القياسية الطبيعية للسائق .. و عموما القياسات الأكثر دقة و صرامة هي الأوربية و الشركات التي تحترم عقلية عملائها

و هناك ايضا حقيقة رقم الهورس باور عند كام .. 101 عند 5000 أحسن من 110 عند 6000 لو مش حتحرق لـ 6000

المهم انت بس شوف هو ال Horse Power .. ده Net ولا Gross و انت تعرف و عموما ال Net أقل بحوالي 7 %

و طبعا وزن العربية بيدخل احيانا في الحسبة .. بس تعرف الفرق بين ال kerb و الوزن العادي ؟
و اللي عنده إضافة يتفضل و يقول .. أحنا بس حبينا نوضح لحبايبنا

بس أوعي يكون حد زعل .. بس انت أكيد كان عندك شك يعني إزاي في عربيات من أوبل و رينو و فولكس علي السريع أدائها بيكون أعلي من الرقم المعلن مقارنة بغيرها !!!!


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (16 أبريل 2011)

أخي الحبيب 
أهلا بك وشكرا علي معلوماتك القيمة وتنبيهاتك المفيدة جدا .
قلتم :


> gross horse power : هو قدرة الموتور لوحده .. أيوه لوحده .. يعني متوصل بالبنزين و شكرا ( almost as bhp )



هذه العبارة تحتاج الي بيان لان الكتابة مختلطة ، بسبب العربي والانجليزي ، فهل تكرمت وشرحتها أكثر .


----------

